# 3" rise handlebars for 31.8 clamp



## PeaCeDogg (Mar 11, 2006)

I'm looking for a 3" rise handlebar that comes in the 31.8 clamp size, but found few options. The first is the SIC Livin' Large, which is exactly what I'm looking for, however they are out of stock at monkamoo.com and my emails to SIC have gone unanswered. Pretty much every 3" riser bars only come in 22.2 or 24.5 clamp. Does anyone have suggestions for which bars I should go with, or know where I can get the SIC LL bar? 
I also found this: 
http://cgi.ebay.com/MTB-Riser-Bars-...hash=item290310017005&_trksid=p3286.m20.l1116

However, I don't really trust it, unless someone here has used it and can say it was dependable.
Thanks


----------



## Uncle Cliffy (Jul 7, 2006)

Finding oversize bars that tall isn't going to be easy. The industry has finally figured out you get better control with a lower rise...

The link to those bars on Ebay is interesting. They seem like they're strong at that weight, but the quality is questionable...

Gotta ask, why so high?


----------



## LoozinSkin (Jun 29, 2004)

what about a great deal on these? They are 55mm rise.
http://www.pinkbike.com/buysell/447594/


----------



## SHIVER ME TIMBERS (Jan 12, 2004)

Uncle Cliffy said:


> Finding oversize bars that tall isn't going to be easy. The industry has finally figured out you get better control with a lower rise...
> 
> Gotta ask, why so high?


stay lower better control for DH riding


----------



## climbingbubba (Jan 10, 2007)

search the web and see if you can find some NS habenero bars. they were 2.75". sadly they don't make them this year.

i agree with everyone else. it will be hard to find that high because everyone has realized that something that tall isn't the best.

another option is to get some 2.5" rise bars which are everywhere and then add a few spacers under your stem (if your steer tube is long enough)


----------



## PeaCeDogg (Mar 11, 2006)

Thanks for the responses.
I want a 3" rise bar (I currently run 2" rise) because I would like to run my fork at a lower travel setting, and still keep a similar height. I also just prefer the feel of higher bars when having a high BB height, and being 6'2", it feels more comfortable to me. The Habenero's seem pretty close, I just might get those, thanks. Adding spacers isn't an option because the steertube isn't long enough. I am also thinking of shims.. any problems with them?


----------



## SamL3227 (May 30, 2004)

habanero good. i had on my old street bike when i dropped the front end and it did just what i wanted.


----------



## aenema (Apr 17, 2006)

spacers+available riser bar+stem with a rise to it. May have to get creative on this one.


----------



## SamL3227 (May 30, 2004)

spacers look stupooped when there are a bunch. thats why there are riser bars yo! 

slammed stem with totaly cut steertube and taller bars better.


----------



## sittingduck (Apr 26, 2005)

Yeah, we all know looks are the most important thing.... NOT


----------



## quickneonrt (Nov 11, 2004)

most 3" are all going to be 25.4 your best option is to sell your stem and buy a 25.4 stem like a Black Market Underboss or a RaceFace Diablous.


----------



## PeaCeDogg (Mar 11, 2006)

I just found a site which has the SIC LL bars: 
http://www.solidbikeparts.com/order/handlebar-ll-bar/

I've never heard of solidbikeparts before though, anyone dealt with them before?


----------



## iGrade//Freeride (Jan 24, 2009)

Universal now has the NS Habanero 2.75" bars...


----------



## PeaCeDogg (Mar 11, 2006)

I just got some Habanero's off CRC from a friend's order. They are not 70mm rise as advertised. They are the exact same size as my Truvativ Holzfeller 50mm rise. :sad:


----------



## SHIVER ME TIMBERS (Jan 12, 2004)

.....lower bars are better


----------



## Mr. Doom (Sep 23, 2005)

Here are some porky 500g 5" monsters.http://cgi.ebay.com/MTB-Riser-Bars-Handlebars-31-8-x-3-or-5-rise-x-28_W0QQitemZ290310017005QQcmdZViewItemQQptZCycling_Parts_Accessories?hash=item290310017005&_trksid=p3286.m20.l1116

3" bars there also, looks and $ like Dimension stuff.


----------



## SamL3227 (May 30, 2004)

what are the bars for anyways?


----------



## nwd_26 (Jun 1, 2008)

Bontrager makes a 3" OS handlebar.


----------



## Randot (Apr 11, 2009)

*Moron*



SamL3227 said:


> spacers look stupooped when there are a bunch. thats why there are riser bars yo!
> 
> slammed stem with totaly cut steertube and taller bars better.


You are a complete moron. Thought you just might like to know that.:yikes:


----------



## quickneonrt (Nov 11, 2004)

You need some spacers atleast on top of the stem think resale value of the fork. Also 3" bars are usually bmx diameter or 24.5 to have better dampening for street and dj. 31.8 is to stiff and hard to get a comfortable bend


----------



## brillantesdv (Oct 24, 2007)

Randot said:


> You are a complete moron. Thought you just might like to know that.:yikes:


the moron is the one digging up a 3 week old post to call some one a moron.


----------



## SamL3227 (May 30, 2004)

haha BURN!


----------



## Forest72 (Sep 29, 2008)

www.outsideoutfitters.com this site still has the 31.8 2.7inch riser bars Habenero brand. I just ordered some....yay!. Lower rise does not mean better control but comfortable position does...in my opinion.


----------



## simcik (Dec 2, 2005)

Shimano PRO Atherton bars are going to be available in a 50mm rise and be 31.8


----------



## Forest72 (Sep 29, 2008)

I just wish someone would come out with a 685 width 3 inch rise. 2.75 is great but once the Habernero stock from www.outsideoutfitters.com is gone, there will only be a 2 inch option.

Thanks for the post to help me locate the Habenero's!


----------



## biggame (Oct 3, 2007)

Atomic makes a pretty dope bar in 3" 31.8.


----------



## howardyudoing (Mar 31, 2010)

holy thread revival.


----------



## Gemini2k05 (Apr 19, 2005)

zzz


----------



## SamL3227 (May 30, 2004)

whats highest rise for those new 35mm bars? eh?


----------



## Uncle Cliffy (Jul 7, 2006)

SamL3227 said:


> whats highest rise for those new 35mm bars? eh?


Eastons can't be more than 10mm. The Nukeproof models look like maybe 20...


----------



## Triple8Sol (Aug 21, 2009)

Sounds like you should run some spacers and raise the stem and/or get a stem with more rise.


----------



## GinSlinger (Aug 22, 2013)

I am just noob enough to respond to a thread that's been dead for a year. Actually, I grabbed the defibrillator after finding some SIC Livin' Large bars on ebay. They are the 50mm risers, not the OP's 75'ers, but the price is right and they are nwt.

<edit>
*Gee... I suppose I could have gone the extra millimeter and posted a link.

SIC Livin' Large Handlebar FOR Downhill AND ALL Mountain Bikes 31 8 | eBay
</edit>


----------



## Dispatch (May 16, 2011)

Azonic world force 3" rise bars with 31.8 clamping diameter. Amazon.com: Azonic World Force Bar 3" Riser Bars Off-Road Cycling MTB Handlebars - White / Size 31.8mm: Automotive
I actually used them for a while now I use 2" rise answer protaper carbon 720 am.


----------



## Gemini2k05 (Apr 19, 2005)

NS bikes makes some 3" rise in 25.4, but its only 29.5" wide. Best 2" rise 31.8 bars I've found are the Kore torsion DH bars, they come in 800mm (31.5"). I wish someone made a descent 3" rise 31.8, 800mm bar though. OH well.


----------



## GTscoob (Apr 27, 2009)

Atomlab has 3" 31.8 bars that I believe are 29.5" wide.

If you're running a standard stem, not direct mount. Get a BMX stem and run some Immortis BMX bars, available in 32"x4" so slam that stem!


----------



## cmc4130 (Jan 30, 2008)

GTscoob said:


> Atomlab has 3" 31.8 bars that I believe are 29.5" wide.
> 
> . . . !


Yep. Frame length AND handlebar height should be sized to the rider. It's not true to say that low bars are better "for everyone."

Atomlab 3" 31.8:
BTI | Atomlab Pimplite riser bars, (31.8) 3.0"/29.5" black


----------



## bigrobpage (May 11, 2014)

Forest72 said:


> I just wish someone would come out with a 685 width 3 inch rise. 2.75 is great but once the Habernero stock from www.outsideoutfitters.com is gone, there will only be a 2 inch option.
> 
> Thanks for the post to help me locate the Habenero's!


RIVERA

65 and 80mm rise 720 wide!


----------



## Cacher (May 30, 2009)

"holy thread revival" Absolutely, and a great help actually.


----------



## Gemini2k05 (Apr 19, 2005)

Still waiting for 3-4" rise, 31.8, 800mm bars . Hopefully I can stop running 34mm of direct mount stem spacers then .

I've been debating trying to run some moto bars on my DH bike. I did it before on a trail bike so I have some adaptors I can use that I had custom made.


----------



## jraBikesALot (Dec 21, 2015)

Yes! The Atomlab Pimplite bars are the best risers on the market. I use these one most of my bikes. I'm 6 foot 3 inches tall, so these are perfect! I get better control with these, than using the standard low bars. Riders under 6ft will never understand how great these are!


----------



## scottzg (Sep 27, 2006)

jraBikesALot said:


> Yes! The Atomlab Pimplite bars are the best risers on the market. I use these one most of my bikes. I'm 6 foot 3 inches tall, so these are perfect! I get better control with these, than using the standard low bars. Riders under 6ft will never understand how great these are!


Oh man i had some shop-moron prattle on endlessly about how low-wide bars are so much better after he saw the 760mm azonic world force 3" risers on my bike. I'm 6'3 and i still have a ton of saddle-bar drop if i raise the saddle up. Guy kept waving some 800mm thomson bar at me until i finally noticed he was 10" shorter and would never understand.


----------



## bigrobpage (May 11, 2014)

sittingduck said:


> Yeah, we all know looks are the most important thing.... NOT


Spacers under the stem also move your stem back, possibly making you need to run a longer stem, and increases your leverage on the steerer tube. If you are tall 3" bars make sense. The disappearance of 3" riser bars has more to do with forks and wheels getting taller and not enough people needing them to justify their existence.
With Kona and other bike manufacturers shrinking the seat tube and top tube height on XL frames, tall people find themselves with a lot of seat tube showing and a huge differential between the saddle and bars using current offerings.

www.legrandvelo.com


----------



## cmc4130 (Jan 30, 2008)

4.5" 4-piece bars with a 31.8mm clamp area. If you really wanna stand up straight....:thumbsup:

(and yes, I know this thread is old. but, the topic still gets asked, and when it does, this thread comes up on Google searches).










https://www.pinkbike.com/u/mattty


----------



## Gemini2k05 (Apr 19, 2005)

Just get custom shins made and run MX bars. I was doing that for a few years with 125mm rise bars on my DH bike. It always got a lot of looks.


----------



## DH40 (Jan 14, 2004)

*Here is your 3" 31.8 bar.....*

Haha this thread is so dead, but Kore has new 3.1" (80mm) rise 31.8 bars that are Influenced by their 'BMX roots'

Rivera Handlebar - Kore Components


----------



## BigART (Aug 30, 2017)

DH40 said:


> Haha this thread is so dead, but Kore has new 3.1" (80mm) rise 31.8 bars that are Influenced by their 'BMX roots'
> 
> Rivera Handlebar - Kore Components


I've used these for the last year. 3" rise 810 wide.

https://www.answerproducts.com/components/bars/protaper_alloy/


----------

